# vapor barrier



## pclintext (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Just wanted to ask if any one thinks this is a good idea. Im going to install new siding on my house but I want to remove existing sheathing on my house and remove interior wall mineral insulation and replace with new insulation. Would it be smart to appl a 6 mil poly around the 2x4 and drywall and then install new mineral insulation and then install new sheathing with tyvek on top. What do you think. can it be done? can anyone help


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Where are you located that you need a plastic impermeable vapor barrier?

Gary


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what you are asking... Are you proposing to put poly strips inside each cavity (against the backside of the sheetrock) from the exterior, followed by your insulation, etc? If so, that would be pointless.... Or are you saying that you would wrap it inside of each cavity and then out and around each 2 x 4? In that case, it would at least be continuous, but difficult and impractical... As GBR said, what makes you think this would be necessary? If you want tight walls, seal all of the penetrations with foam and caulk, then dense pack the walls with cellulose.


----------

